# Cold smoking and botulism with cheese?



## lehmeow (Jan 4, 2016)

Is there any worry with botulism or harmful bacteria forming when cold smoking cheese?  Are there any guidelines to follow like the 4 40 140 with meat? Thanks

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfreel (Jan 4, 2016)

Wife and I just had some cheddar that I smoked in February 2014.  IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!  

I think the smoking must add some kind of antibacterial protection.  Not sure.  This was vacuum sealed.  So far, nothing I have in the fridge that's that old has any sign of mold.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 4, 2016)

Lehmeow said:


> Is there any worry with botulism or harmful bacteria forming when cold smoking cheese?  Are there any guidelines to follow like the 4 40 140 with meat? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


No.Smoke away.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 4, 2016)

To satisfy your curiosity and assure yourself, it would be good if you do a search on the web, as there is plenty of info on the subject.

T


----------



## idahopz (Jan 4, 2016)

If you vacuum seal and do not notice any gas forming in the package you should be good to go - many bacteria (including clostridium botulinum) produce gas during their normal life processes.

I'm still eating smoked Gouda that I smoked over a year ago


----------



## mfreel (Jan 5, 2016)

There's a lot of info on the cold smoking and cheese page on here.


----------

